# beach pic!



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Preeeeeeeetty!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That is so pretty; you should frame it!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I am still jealous! haha


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! That is a gorgeous picture!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You guys are so fortunate. I would die to take my horse on the beach!


----------



## ManeEvent (Dec 1, 2008)

Gorgeous! Question for you: what do you do if they poop? Pick it up or just leave it?  I know when I bring my dogs we've got to pick it up, but it seems like it would be a pain in the bum to get off and pick it up. Then what would you do with it, lol! Maybe cause its offseason its ok to leave it?


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings (Dec 21, 2008)

That is a beautiful picture, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

What a gorgeous picture! I would print it and put it up on my wall if I were you!!


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

ManeEvent said:


> Gorgeous! Question for you: what do you do if they poop? Pick it up or just leave it?  I know when I bring my dogs we've got to pick it up, but it seems like it would be a pain in the bum to get off and pick it up. Then what would you do with it, lol! Maybe cause its offseason its ok to leave it?


I cant say what popster would do, but in my experience you leave it. Its not like dog poop. Horse poop is mainly made up of grass and is easy to filter out with the ocean. Its harmless. Just like when you pick up a dried out piece of poop and pull it apart... its all grass. No biggie.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

If only most of you even knew the basics of what you step in every day


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

That is what I would call "Picture Perfect"


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

Beautiful Picture.

To the question about Poop on the beach, I ride on the beach very often (almost every day) and I have never gotten up to pick up poop in my life. I suppose if it was a really populated beach, perhaps you would have to, but the beach that I ride on is 90kilometres long so if you don't like the poop, you move away!


----------

